# Christmas/Danse Haul



## kradge79 (Jan 5, 2007)

I tried to post this a while ago, but it wouldn't let me.  This is what I got for Christmas and from Danse.  

Christmas:
Cool Lipglass set
Peach Lip set
Intense Eyes palette

Danse:
Swan Lake e/s (love this)
Jete e/s
Glissade MSF (my first and I really like it so far)

Not too much, but I can't wait for Icon and Barbie!!


----------



## juli (Jan 5, 2007)

Great haul! Glissade is very nice but so are the e/s!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

great haul <333


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 6, 2007)

great haulin girl


----------



## alisha85 (Nov 23, 2021)

nice post


----------

